# New Bloke



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Hi, Just joined thought I'd post a few pics. Here's the link: http://uk.f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/nathrakh2004/album?.dir=/4742

I'm currently burning off some of the blubber before I do my first cycle. Anyway, just saying hi.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Welcome to the uk-muscle mate, you already have a pretty impressive physique.

Very good chest & legs 

Tell us a bit more about yourself mate, stats, age, training experience, goals?


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Mate

Very impressive chest and legs

You got an EXCELLENT base physique!!

Whats your training exp?

Paul


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice legs.

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

*Nice legs.*

*
Welcome aboard.*

*
__________________*

*
Scott *

hehe, want to tell us something hacks??

nice body, can def see the potential for htat serious ribbed look.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2004)

Not bad at all, thats a pretty good build you've got. would look brilliant when ripped. Actually mate, I wouldn't bother with the fat burning before the cycle. You've done bloody well to get that build without 'roids. How long did that take you?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Killerkeane said:


> *Nice legs.*
> 
> *
> Welcome aboard.*
> ...


Funny. Ha ha!!!

No, I am ok. Just notice the obvious. His legs are huge and most guys dont even work them. I dont know why but guys will spend days on the upper half of the body and neglect the lower half. Does not make any sense. After all what gets you around? .....................LEGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Right!!!


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the positive assessment. To answer a few questions: 1. Currently floating around 17st mark, 2. Will be 28 in August, 3. Been training seriously now for about 3-4 years, can't remeber exactly, 4. Want to get up to about 18st with a little less fat (not ultra-ripped, just enough to see some abs). And hackskii you're right...still don't get why people neglect any part of their body...


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

i just find legs really boring and they hurt more than any other body part, even next day at work!! And the blooood feeling in my chest, arms and shoulders is much more rewarding for me personally.. maybe not fo rother peeps.

i have a theory:

if you gain well on upper half, will your legs then have to support more weight so they will grow a little in response?? lol, just a little starter thought of mine...


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

Killerkeane said:


> i have a theory:
> 
> if you gain well on upper half, will your legs then have to support more weight so they will grow a little in response?? lol, just a little starter thought of mine...


NO! Bad theory! lol


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

That theory is almost scary! Your legs are your base point for everything else to grow from. You don't really see people with big legs and little bods do you!? How many guys do you see with a good upper body and chicken legs? Too many! I see loads at my gym, they look like oak trees planted upside down.

I think if you train your legs hard and dead lift you gain size all over???

Predator


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Took one of me back...just messing with me digicam.

http://uk.f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/nathrakh2004/album?.dir=/9bee


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

lol thought so ROFL,i always do legs cas it stimulates hormones more than any other body part and makes me grow...


----------

